# kyphoplasty ICD 10



## donnaber (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi- can anyone give their opinion on kypholasty procedure code for ICD 10. I am thinking 0QU03JZ and 0PU43JZ, however I also saw somewhere that they had it coded to 0SU category.  Thanks so much


----------

